# Help on how much to sell an Arien Snowblower for



## lucyred62 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi, I am selling my Arien snowblower. It was purchased in 2014. It is a compact 22 inch, model number 920013. It has an LTC 208cc engine. It has always been stored in my garage. I am the first owner. It has electric start, but otherwise I guess it is just a basic 2-stage snowblower. I am moving onto a Honda snowblower with the track wheels as I have a fairly steep driveway. 

I just have no idea on how much to charge. It has been serviced every year by a local guy by me who sells Ariens. 

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Look on craigslist or Kijiji sales forums if you have them, look for similar models, I’m thinking $500 is a good starting point,imo.
Nows the best time of year for snowblower selling

Good luck


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I agree, I would start around $500ish. Maybe $550 as you are the perfect time to get top dollar for it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ariens-Com...h=item33e03f1f1d:g:tvAAAOSwtDdaZPs-:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

evh said:


> I agree, I would start around $500ish. Maybe $550 as you are the perfect time to get top dollar for it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ariens-Com...h=item33e03f1f1d:g:tvAAAOSwtDdaZPs-:rk:1:pf:0


it was 699 new if gets 250 he should run for the hills
around here 250 is tops for that bought by someone who doesnt know any better 

thats a tuff sell


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I might suggest starting high and then lowering it. I would also suggest making it look new. Wipe it down, lube anything that squeaks (chute turner, etc.), clean dirt/rocks from tires and rims. Make sure you have the manual and put it in plastic (like they do when it is new). Take many good pictures of it (and the manual), create a nice write-up focusing on how new it is and post it - marketing folks.

Example:

A month ago I solicited this forum for pricing advice on a similar machine to what is being discussed here. I received a couple recommendations (which I appreciated) and I was told I did not have the most desirable machine and I would be lucky to get $xxx out of it. And if I did get that, buy the guy lunch. Well, I doubled the price of $xxx and listed it locally. Got a serious call in 2 days. Guys came out and paid me more than my asking price! More! (only $5 more, but it was more). Said he had owned similar machines and was thrilled to get this. Couldn't pay me cash fast enough and get this loaded on his trailer.

He was obviously educated on these machines and knew what he was doing. Was I right, lucky, both neither. Doesn't matter. The market fluctuates and now is prime time to be selling what our forum is all about. Start higher and put an OBO (Or Best Offer). If it doesn't move or get any legit bites, lower the price. You can always come down.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

$300-325 tops. Snow blowers 2-4 years old should sell at 50% off new prices if they are in very good shape.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

We all get lucky once in awhile buying or selling. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut .


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> $300-325 tops. Snow blowers 2-4 years old should sell at 50% off new prices if they are in very good shape.



Wish Honda owners followed your rule of thumb. I want to buy a used one, and they seem to go for about 50% after 10 years or even longer, and even if they are in pi$$ poor shape.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Wish Honda owners followed your rule of thumb. I want to buy a used one, and they seem to go for about 50% after 10 years or even longer, and even if they are in pi$$ poor shape.



No kidding. Seen a few sketchy ones , and they wanted top dollar. Maybe put a few honda stickers on anything and get a 50% increase in asking price :surprise:


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

You'll get what your local market will bear. Look on Facebook Marketplace and Craigslist for similar blowers and price accordingly. I see many 2-3 year old Ariens around here listed for 70-80% of new.


----------



## grantd (Jan 12, 2017)

Are you in Minnesota by chance? I'm looking for a different snowblower. $300 is about where I'd feel comfortable on that one.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

grantd said:


> Are you in Minnesota by chance? I'm looking for a different snowblower. $300 is about where I'd feel comfortable on that one.


Are you looking at something smaller like the 22 compact or interested in a bigger machine? I might be able to help if you are looking at something larger (Deluxe 24) PM me.


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't know. I sold a 99 824 that I bought new for $725 last October for $375 on facebook marketplace within 2 days . I bought a new 24 platinum and thought I did pretty well on the 824 for owning it almost 20 years.


----------

